# Harry hill



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

un-funny bald retard, feel free to cross the m25 blindfolded harry - that would get a laugh


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I am a Hunter!!!

Hilarious!!! Sorry mate but i hav to disagree with you.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> I am a Hunter!!!
> 
> Hilarious!!! Sorry mate but i hav to disagree with you.


ahh - now ive got youre attention - what car are you getting ???


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> ahh - now ive got youre attention - what car are you getting


More like what car ain't he getting. Life in a Lupo looks highly likely from now on.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Taletenless :-/


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

atleast he ain't as bad as that tit that's the pure rip off of Norman Wisdom.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

HH is just NOT funny :-X... I could [smiley=rifle.gif] him ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> atleast he ain't as bad as that tit that's the pure rip off of Norman Wisdom.


Did you mean Lee Evans ?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Thats the twat


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I see him ride his bike every day with his flat cap on as he lives in my town .


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Can i sit him next to Lee Evans on Flight 69?


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Is there one of those 3 seat sections free? Please put Jo Brand in the 3rd one.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Jo Brand in the 3rd one


.. probably across all 3 

Harry Hill is shite on telly - great live though


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Is there one of those 3 seat sections free? Please put Jo Brand in the 3rd one.


Sorry it's reserved for Lenny Henry.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Nope, it's Billy Connolly since he got himself sober, ha bloody ha.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> Sorry it's reserved for Lenny Henry.


I hope you haven't put him in the seat I had reserved for Gary Wilmott :


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

keith chegwin :-X


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> I hope you haven't put him in the seat I had reserved for Gary Wilmott Â :


Gary Wilmott used to live opposite me, nice guy even though he wasn't funny.

Why does Lee Evans insist on wearing a suit on stage when, by the end of his "hilarious" show it's rotting from oversweat. He makes my watchstrap look hygenic.

Rick Wakeman on Jongleurs also qualifies for that coveted 3rd spot.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

F**kin hell. Lets Charter a whole jet for Flight 69 Comic Relief Edition. ;D

(for those that don't know, 'Flight 69' is the dinner party/holiday list game that comprises filling and staffing a flight that subsequently hurtles into mountain side with celebs/politicians etc you really hate. An evolution of this is the 'Alive Andes Edition'whereby those few survivors have to decide who gets eaten first)

Anyway, Jimmy Krankie is driving with Bernard Manning as Co Pilot.............


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Jo Brand doesn't need a seat, she needs a row


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

And Hale & Pace as 'Trolly Dollys'

;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Harry hill - agreed. Not talentless excactly, but gone donwhill.

Lee Evans is fantastically funny either live or on Video.

But he sweats like a fat lass in a disco.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> Lee Evans is fantastically funny either live or on Video.


I must confess I have seen him live when he first came onto the comedy scene and he was hilarious. Now when I see his live shows on TV I think that either my sense of humour is now more refined or he just 'aint funny any more. Jasper Carrot fits into the same category.

Also, have we all forgotten the king of stand up - Jim Davidson? ???


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Jo Brand doesn't need a seat, she needs a row


It's also why she's not funny and should be given that row, it's the basis of one of her two gags, the other one being "I'm ugly". :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Also, have we all forgotten the king of stand up - Jim Davidson? Â ???


Nick. Nick. He's automatically upgraded to First Class


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> I must confess I have seen him live when he first came onto the comedy scene and he was hilarious. Now when I see his live shows on TV I think that either my sense of humour is now more refined or he just 'aint funny any more. Jasper Carrot fits into the same category.
> 
> Also, have we all forgotten the king of stand up - Jim Davidson? Â ???


It's not that you've changed, it's that he hasn't!

Lee Evans is doing the same material now as he did 10 years ago.

We're off to see Eddie Izzard in December, now there is a funny man.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well there is always Jim Davidson ;D


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I was getting bored with Jack Dee on the TV but then saw him live and he was side-splittingly funny!

Having said that, it was a couple of years ago and have only seen him on telly a couple of times recently. He definitely seems to have lost his edge again.

Perhaps he's enquiring about a booking on afore-mentioned flight ???


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Tommy Cooper *Juss like that* <hand motion> . He always told innocent but funny jokes without being crude


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> We're off to see Eddie Izzard in December, now there is a funny man. Â


I agree, Eddie Izzard is superb.

David Badiel should be busy packing his suitcase though (he was never funny).

I think a comedian's humour depreciates at the same rate as their bank balance grows.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

David Baddiel used to be funny when paired with Rob Newman.

Not so much these days though.

Eddie Izzard is a genius. Not very good in films though.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Yeah, I wish Eddie would stick to stand up - don't know why he gets involved in such crap films.

Although he did camp it up well in 'Mystery Men' Â 

This will be the 5th time I have been to see him live and everytime I end up crying with laughter


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Yeah, Joe Pasquale's been going downhill recently too ;D


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Have just read her latest book, can I nominate Pamela Stevenson (Mrs Billy Connoly and so full of herself) for a Club World sleeper seat on Flight 69


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I watched a film the other day with Eddie Izzard in it in which he played Transvestite in WWII.

It was appalling.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Harry Hill is ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

My girlfriend's got a mate who looks like Harry Hill (yeah, so he's bald but his face looks similar too) and I was trying to convince one of my mates the other night to go up to him and say "mmm mmm isn't it? etc."

Well I thought it was funny. But I was pissed.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

> We're off to see Eddie Izzard in December, now there is a funny man. Â


Seeing this prompted me to buy a couple of tickets from eBay to see him in December - cheers Mart ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> We're off to see Eddie Izzard in December, now there is a funny man. Â


one of the secretaries at work looks like him - frightens me every tome i see her [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Have just read her latest book, can I nominate Pamela Stevenson (Mrs Billy Connoly and so full of herself) for a Club World sleeper seat on Flight 69


She's on. How did she manage to trawl TWO books about that extremely passe and unfunny man?


----------

